# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مصحف مخطوط

## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط 
سقطت ورقة من أول المخطوط وبعض الأوراق من أواخر المخطوط

http://www.mediafire.com/?96sqaia4oap6x26

المصدر:
http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b8419236f/f1.image




.




























> *Titre :* Coran*Titre :* القرآن
> *Contributeur :* Géjou (E.). Ancien possesseur*Type :* manuscrit*Langue :* Arabe *Format :* Graphie. - NS I. - . Diacritiques complets ; vocalisation : système actuel, de la même encre que l'écriture ; quelques. - šadda. - et. - sukūn. - en rouge. Des groupes de quatre points disposés en carré séparent les versets ; des. - hā. - ʾ jaunes de type coufique signalent les groupes de cinq versets, des médaillons de type. - 3.A.I. - I ceux de dix. En tête des sourates figurent leur titre et le nombre de leurs versets à l'encre jaune, avec l'indication de l'origine meccoise ou médinoise ajoutée en rouge. Au f° 1 r°, le ****e est pris entre deux bandeaux prolongés dans la marge par des vignettes ; celui du haut porte la fin de l'indication du nombre des versets de la sourate II. Dans les  marges, qui ont été rognées, se trouvent les divisions en. - ğuz. - ʾ et en septièmes ainsi que les. - sağda. - , ces dernières à l'intérieur de rosaces. - 
> Papier oriental. 265 feuillets (les ff° 7, 136, 171 et 232 ont été remplacés). 
> Page : 164 mm. × 134. 18 lignes. Réglure : mistara. Encre noire. Surface d'écriture : 133 mm. × 109. 10 feuillets/cahier (sauf le premier et le dernier). 
> Demi-reliure récente, dos maroquin noir
> *Droits :* domaine public*Identifiant :* ark:/12148/btv1b8419236f*Source :* Bibliothèque nationale de France, Département des manuscrits, Arabe  6430*Description :* Al-Qur'ān*Description :* Provient de la collection E. Géjou*Description :* F° 1 à 265 : II, 4-XCII, 16 Copie anonyme et non datée*Provenance :* bnf.fr

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

يليه رسالة في أحكام التجويد

من القرن ال18م

المصدر:  http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b8447037c

لتحميل الملف كPDF:
http://www.mediafire.com/?bvxpxevy3ha9x5p

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء عم

http://art.thewalters.org/detail/dow...40834?pdf=true
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?4i1v03kdowtslrg

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....7-179066f7e97c

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery.aspx?Id=1fe402c4-3c90-43f3-8f34-304bae1b40f0


>

>
>



















.

----------


## أحمد البكري

>

>
<


http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....1-760f0d18f31b

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....4-a63198b6cd37


>
<
>

<

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....5-b41ea81611fb









38

 

[/CENTER]

----------


## أحمد البكري

من سورة يس إلى عمَّ

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....e-3f47cc68cc13
.

.

.

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....c-4193ff386536

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....7-7aa9b29ed49d

----------


## أحمد البكري

سورة الرحمن والواقعة والحديد

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....9-fb9c9afd00cf

----------


## أحمد البكري

من سورة البقرة

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....4-eae493df6c8e


..

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....d-dbf073705875

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....a-9e074aefdeae

----------


## أحمد البكري

المصحف
تام

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....1-5f66bd05eb33

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....f-928e2bb4de8d

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....0-909c50de9c45


.

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....f-87ce494efa7d

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....9-840cee0a26b5

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....9-84dc825d796e

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/368/eng/4/



.

.

.

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/349/eng/69/?var=

----------


## أحمد البكري

> http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....0-909c50de9c45


روابط إضافية:


http://depositfiles.com/files/csowikr8h

أو
http://uploaded.to/file/ansnx4jn

أو
http://www.wupload.com/file/2680449347
أو
http://jumbofiles.com/xtstbi0z6chv/5...83d56.pdf.html







http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/0...3d56.pdf_links

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف القراءات مخطوط

تم يوم الاربعاء 17 ذي الحجة 1256 هجرية








.



.

http://depositfiles.com/files/pga6wq3ol

*http://depositfiles.com/files/pga6wq3ol*

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف القراءات السبع مخطوط









http://depositfiles.com/files/m79umysyb

----------


## أحمد البكري

.
http://www.badongo.com/file/26669834
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/z6mrayhyh
أو
http://rs242p10.rapidshare.com/cgi-b...E793B05368EB42

أو
http://www.ziddu.com/download/190074...0f3c5.pdf.html
أو
http://jumbofiles.com/b7c4yt45mzkt/f...0f3c5.pdf.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

بخط أحمد بن يحيى27 ذي الحجة 891هجـ
.




.



http://depositfiles.com/files/7ktd8q239

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://jumbofiles.com/vwlwn2ei4s9f/3...f01d5.pdf.html

أو
http://www.wupload.com/file/2681225982
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/kt8eaoxrr



.



؟

.



.

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/M...f31b.pdf_links
أو

https://rapidshare.com/#!download|77...9D0C013C20|0|0
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/vi40cunoy

أو

http://d01.megashares.com/index.php?d01=wt7LvuZ

ا
http://netload.in/dateijkzzIKtYWn.htm

ا
http://www.putlocker.com/file/7E461219B5D503F7
أو

http://jumbofiles.com/gud49hapn82x/4...8f31b.pdf.html
أو
http://glumbouploads.com/pm1nuchoxl0...0f0d18f31b.pdf






> >
> 
> >
> <
> 
> 
> http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....1-760f0d18f31b

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://depositfiles.com/files/yoq3t71vn

أو

http://turbobit.net/npml0x3tk2jf.html

أو
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|44...D15694CBF1|0|0
أو

http://d01.megashares.com/index.php?d01=QBw3Nm4

أو
http://www.wupload.com/file/2681454722

أو

http://glumbouploads.com/ju8wyyf081x...0b61a38f68.pdf


<
http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/Q...8f68.pdf_links

----------


## أحمد البكري

.


http://depositfiles.com/files/bsd49izl8

أو
http://turbobit.net/hzklah89cnef.html

أو

http://bitshare.com/files/noe3gplz/2...ee941.pdf.html

أو
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|71...7497C913FD|0|0
أو
http://jumbofiles.com/8ebutn50e7ll/2...ee941.pdf.html




.
http://mir.cr/1YTWTZ6E

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

بخط يد رضوان بن عبد الله

البوسنة 995هجـ







http://filerio.com/n9lfl10pnhoi/6765...6d286.pdf.html

أو
http://www.putlocker.com/file/353440CB040F12ED

او
http://www.wupload.com/file/2681490172

أو
http://www28.zippyshare.com/v/76262642/file.html

أو
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|4p5|1694241634|6765  881f-c751-4307-914a-c3b0c0b6d286.pdf|77488|R~90AFF  8BFD270BE29723F252CC47705BC|0|  0

أو

http://freakshare.com/files/yvsxgq8r...6d286.pdf.html

أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/xmqf8rzkz


http://mir.cr/HTYGUJZW

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف 
رواية الدوري









http://mir.cr/1NBRR4Q9

أو
http://mir.cr/YDTRPNCZ

----------


## أحمد البكري

ص1




صفحة آخيرة



http://www.mediafire.com/?008h2ncg5sp6xo3

أو

http://bvpb.mcu.es/es/catalogo_image...ath%3D11000799

----------


## أحمد البكري

الجزء الـ 24

بخط يد عبد العزيز بن يعقوب






http://bvpb.mcu.es/es/catalogo_image...ath%3D11000300

أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?ne1oh1cexd5eoeo



مصحف مخطوط









http://bvpb.mcu.es/es/catalogo_image...ath%3D11000304
أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?undefined

----------


## أحمد البكري

......

----------


## أحمد البكري

صفحة أولى



http://wamcp.bibalex.org/PDF/WMS_Ara...4-imgprint.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

قطعة من 
مصحف مخطوط
أوراقه غير منسقة
وتحتاج إلى ترتيب





صفحة آخيرة:


22ميغا
http://wamcp.bibalex.org/PDF/WMS_Ara...6-imgprint.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://wamcp.bibalex.org/PDF/WMS_Ara...7-imgprint.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.mediafire.com/?cb43bshhe5pfjj3




ورقة من مصحف مخطوط

----------


## أحمد البكري

قطعة من مخطوط لمصحف بخط مغربي

من سورة ص إلى نهاية الطور











صور في ملف مضغوط:

*http://depositfiles.com/files/7gb4rmpwg*


أو
http://turbobit.net/2rlyestzki9m.html

أو

https://rapidshare.com/#!download|28...n_andalusi.rar

أو

http://www.badongo.com/file/26754621

أو

http://www.2shared.com/file/0QPRZvGC..._andalusi.html



http://mir.cr/0JTMPJBK

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط من نيجيريا









http://www.mediafire.com/?1npb00fbmo3bb6b

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.mediafire.com/?mh9c27ef95wfim2

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.libs.uaeu.ac.ae/Manuscript/356.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

]






]
















]


]


http://hdl.loc.gov/loc.amed/amed0001.2009koran003090.1

----------


## أحمد البكري

أوراق من مصحف مخطوط
(80صفحة =40 ورقة)

http://www.mediafire.com/?0omt8bxsf8m8ui6

----------


## أحمد البكري

أجزاء من مصحف عباسي مخطوط من القرن الثالث هجري

http://www.mediafire.com/?xev1vo3q44b7eox

----------

